

JS1K 2014 – Dragons (JavaScript demo contest) - getdavidhiggins
http://js1k.com/2014-dragons/

======
bingcrosby
The link the list refers to on Wikipedia worth the history of box alignment in
CSS is actually quite fascinating and deserves a read on its own.

